# My New budgie



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello i got my budgie from a pet shop on Saturday and its now Wednesday . The first time day he came back he was eating and drinking but all he does is sit in one spot in silence? How can i help? Also its strange as he lets me stroke his belly but wont hop on my finger and he does not want to eat anything out of my hand, so why is he letting me pet his belly? He still sometimes hops away from me. He is never relaxed If any of you people could help me that would me great! Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

It is best that you not try to touch your budgie at all for a minimum of two weeks from today.
He needs time to settle into his new environment and become comfortable with his new surroundings.
Budgies are often submissive for the first few days simply because they really are terrified. 
Think about it -- you've taken him into a totally strange place and to him you are a huge giant and possibly a predator. It is going to take a lot of time for him to learn to trust you.

You can cover the top and three sides of the cage to help the budgie feel more secure. Playing music for him when you aren't around will be helpful as well. Budgies perceive no noise as meaning there may be danger.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you.
He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him .

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him . 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him .

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him , you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly whenever you interact with him .

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. 
If your budgie does like to be petted, you should only ever pet his head, neck or chest area.
Stroking a budgie's back and/or tail stimulates its breeding instinct. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Amazing advice! Thank you so much i thought he was enjoying being stroked but from today i will not touch him for a few weeks


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent!

We'd love to see a picture of your budgie in a few weeks time after he's all settled into his new home.*


----------



## Goldenwing (Oct 4, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:

You have come to the right place to learn more about best practices in budgie care. FaeryBee has given you excellent advice.

Best of luck with your new feathered friend! It takes time to develop trust and a bond but is worth it!

I look forward to seeing some pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Thank you both for taking time to reply i absolutely will post a picture in the near future! Hes beautiful.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Welcome! You’ve been given great advice!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums! 

You've come to the best place to learn even more about budgies! Your new little friend sounds very sweet; I'm glad you'll be taking the advice given  I'm sure he'll start settling in quite soon 

Meanwhile, FaeryBee has provided some excellent resources above, so be sure to read through them. They include the forum's many stickies and articles to ensure that you're up to date on the very best of budgie care practices. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We'd love to meet your little guy when you get a chance! :thumbsup:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Here he is guys!


http://imgur.com/bMbuKz0


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Also guys ive got another question. Why does my budgie make a clicking sound with his beak? Ive watched videos of other birds beak grinding but it does not sound the same. Is it possible that his beak it too long and when hes grinding hes flicking his beak too? Whatever it is he does it quite alot, the only way i can describe it is if you was to flick your fingernail with another fingernail.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Your budgie is beautiful! I’m not sure about that sound, is he clicking while he’s breathing? Because that can be a sign of a respiratory infection.


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

No its not him breathing he makes it with his beak im sure of it


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

There is toys in his cage but he just sits in one place and does not exercising at all. What can i do to help him? He does not seem happy at all. He also vibrates both his wings and holds them slightly away from his chest, is this normal?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You just got your budgie and, as indicated in your previous thread, you need to give him time to adjust to his new surroundings.

He is very cute, by the way. :001_wub: What have you named him?
Stretching is normal for a budgie and is nothing to be concerned about.
How warm is it in the room where you are keeping him? How often does he "vibrate" his wings?

Have you taken him to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up yet?

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/340410-avian-physical-examination.html

I notice in your Avatar, you have a mirror in your budgie's cage.

It is not recommended to have mirrors in your bird's cage as interacting with the mirror can contribute to your budgie becoming aggressive and/or territorial.
Additionally, some budgies will begin regurgitating to the mirror to the point where they actually become malnourished. You would be better off to give him shredding toys instead.

I am merging your two threads regarding your budgie's health into one.*


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

His names Mango and it is very warm in my room all the time as i thought they needed to be warm and he vibrates his wings almost every day. I will have to ring the vets tomorrow. Is it compulsory? Also i removed the mirror yesterday after seeing a past post!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*When you say he "vibrates" his wings, is this something that he does at a particular time of day? 
He isn't actually flapping them, just holding them close to his body and moving them very quickly, correct?

If Mango is not doing this frequently off and on throughout the day then I don't see it as being anything to be concerned about.

How warm is your room? If Mango is holding his wings out away from his body in a heart shape then he may be too warm.

However, all of the behaviors could simply be that Mango is still somewhat stressed.

Are you spending time by his cage talking quietly to him or singing or reading to him?

It is not "compulsory" that you take Mango to the Avian Vet, but it is recommended.
As stated in my previous post:

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

No he just vibrates them whenever, mostly when im near the cage so maybe its a nervous thing? And yes he holds them close to his body and moves them very quickly its not flapping. I keep the room warm on purpose but i dont know the exact temp. I do sit by him, talk and read everyday and i shall ring an avian vet when i get back from holiday im going on thusday for a week, my mums looking after him!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Mango is still settling in to his new environment and his vibrating wings may be a sign of stress.
It's good that you've decided to take him in for a check-up when you get back from your holiday.

Best wishes*


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Is it normal for a budgie to actually eat the cuttlefish bone? My budgie has just touched it for the first time and instead of him scraping him beak on it he takes bites out of it. Is this bad?


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

Nope, that is perfectly fine


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Amazing! Thanks alot.


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Is this budgie poop normal?


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Has your budgie eaten today? Looks like a lot of water and just the uric acid part of the feces.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What are you feeding your budgie?

The poop is going to vary somewhat.
While the one area of dropping is wetter, looser than the others, overall everything looks fine.

If all of the droppings were wet like the one at the bottom then I might be concerned.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html*


----------



## Coneil (Apr 11, 2018)

Hes not ate today just drank water, im keeping an eye on him! Thanks. Im feeding him only seed mix and millet for now as he dont eat fruit! Ive tried everything people had suggested on here and he doesnt go near it.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

He is a very handsome guy. In regards to the vibrating wings, I have a bird that does that also and I take it to mean that he is nervous. I got this bird from a shelter and he is very timid and at times if I move to fast towards him or get too close he will vibrate his wings which is why I assume he is nervous. Once I back away he stops.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

It takes a while for budgies to try new foods, just be consistent  Also vegetables are better than fruits because of their lower sugar content.


----------

